

Tell HN: Google needs a web developer; position has been open for 8 months - stanleydrew

Link to job posting: http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/jobs/uk/swe/web-application-developer-googleedu-learning-solutions-london/index.html<p>This is an engineering position within the PeopleOps (HR) group at Google, which may be why it remains unfilled after 8 months. Nobody has been able to find it! Also the job as posted is in London, but if you are a strong candidate I know Google will either move you to London or let you work in Mountain View (or possibly New York). The position is with my girlfriend's team so I have a pretty good idea of the problems they are solving and what skills they need. Feel free to email me with questions.<p>Clickable link is below...
======
stanleydrew
Clickable link: [http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/jobs/uk/swe/web-
application-...](http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/jobs/uk/swe/web-application-
developer-googleedu-learning-solutions-london/index.html)

